# After Effects Zeitrafer



## huxi0 (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
ich wollte bei einer Auto Szene ab einem bestimmten Frame das Video schneller abspielen lassen. Ich bekomm das überhaupt nicht hin. Kann mir jemand erklären wie das funktioniert das ich ab Frame 100 das Video dann schneller abspielen lassen kann als von Frame 0-100?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Juli 2014)

Dazu benutzt du das Time Remapping von After Effects.
Sehr hilfreich dabei ist der Speed Graph, der es dir leicht macht, die Keyframes für deine Geschwindigkeitsänderungen zu verschieben und z.B. nach einer Slomo oder einem Zeitraffer wieder zurück zu normaler Geschwindigkeit zu kommen.


----------

